# European Press Agency looking for photographers



## michaeljack (Dec 4, 2011)

I have checked the forum before posting and i think it is ok. This is NO AD. This is the chance, also for amateur photographers, to make money with selling press images!

CTS Photo and Press Service, with many photographers in Europe and overseas,is a major supplier of press photos, videos, audio files and text stories to european editorials.

Partnering with CTS is your ability to sell images, videos, audio files and text the professional way and make money out of it!

Our Press Photo Agency is looking for new photographers who want to impress our customers with the latest pictures. No matter whether you are amateur or professional photographer, our offer is a great opportunity for you. Simple Upload, 60:40 split (60% for the contributor). Furthermore, since 2011, this opportunity is available for video producers, audio producers and text reporters too. Depending on our collaboration we will issue a recognized press card and help with our experience in accreditations. If interested please register at:
CTS Photo & Press Service - www.cts.co.at -

If you have questions prior to registration , our office is available at: +43 5 7676 0, or e-mail to office@cts.co.at . Please note we are in the timezone GMT+1.

Thank you very much for your interest and best regards from Austria!


----------

